# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  ~~शतरंज ~~

## jeet6162

~~शतरंज ~~

विभिन्न प्रकार के शतरंज

----------


## jeet6162

………………

----------


## jeet6162

............

----------


## jeet6162

...............

----------


## jeet6162

...............

----------


## jeet6162

...............

----------


## jeet6162

............

----------


## jeet6162

...........

----------


## jeet6162

............

----------


## jeet6162

.............

----------


## manojdjoshi

...............

----------


## manojdjoshi

................

----------


## manojdjoshi

..........

----------


## manojdjoshi

..............

----------


## manojdjoshi

................

----------


## ashwanimale

भाई जी कमाल की शतरंजें हैं, बधाई हो।

----------


## manojdjoshi

.............

----------


## manojdjoshi

.................

----------


## manojdjoshi

.............

----------


## manojdjoshi

........................

----------


## manojdjoshi

..............

----------


## manojdjoshi

.........

----------


## manojdjoshi

............

----------


## manojdjoshi

..........

----------


## manojdjoshi

................

----------


## manojdjoshi

.........

----------


## manojdjoshi

.............

----------


## manojdjoshi

..............

----------


## manojdjoshi

..............

----------


## manojdjoshi

................

----------


## manojdjoshi

...............

----------


## manojdjoshi

.....................

----------


## Crimnal

वाह क्या शतरंज है ++++

----------


## Rajkes

Bahut Majedar ...++++++

----------


## arihant_noida

बेहतरीन कलेक्शन है भाई ...बधाई स्वीकार करें

----------


## Kamal Ji

मनोज द जोशी जी और सूत्रधार भाई जीत जी जवाब नही आप दोनों के संग्रह का.
धन्यवाद आप दोनों को.

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

जूरदार कलेक्सन <<<<<<<

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

जूरदार कलेक्सन <<<<<<<

----------


## arihant_noida

अजब गजब शतरंज

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

शतरंज के मोहरों का रोचक संग्रह

----------


## pkj21

satrank ke mohre tarah-2 ke hai

----------


## pkj21

par ye satranj khela kaise jata hai

----------

